# Application Pages ipad sur imac



## Badabadiyoli (5 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté récemment pour mon Ipad l'application Pages et je voudrais tout naturellement l'utiliser sur mon Imac. Je sais que le prix auquel je l'ai payée correspond à celui auquel elle est vendu pour Imac et je trouverai ça franchement bizarre d'avoir à payer deux fois pour obtenir le même produit.
Ma question clairement est donc la suivante : Comment faire pour pouvoir utiliser l'application de mon Ipad sur mon Imac ou : où trouver la clé machin chose bidule sur mon application Ipad qui pourra donc me permettre d'activer l'application sur mon Imac.

Je crains de n'avoir pas été très claire, mais requière votre indulgence et vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Gwen (5 Octobre 2011)

Même si elles peuvent communiquer entre elles, l'application iPad et l'application Mac sont au final différentes. Donc, il faut en effet acheter une nouvelle licence pour le Mac.


----------

